# costochronditis



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

I do not have fibromyalgia but I noticed the topic of costochronditis appears here.

I have been having pain on my right side for almost two weeks now. It's on my rib cage, goes up my arm, back, all over the side of my ribs. I went for an x-ray on my chest because my dr said it may be costochronditis . I also had an ultra sound. Both X-ray and ultrasound came back normal but I'm still in pain. The blood work I did showed elevated Eosinophils. The dr said not to be alarmed. She said it still may be due to costochronditis . Why isn't the chest X-ray showing inflammation? How is costochronditis found?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the X-ray isn't to see the inflammation inside the joints of the ribs, it is to rule out other things (like pnuemonia) that can cause rib/chest pain.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/costochondritis/basics/tests-diagnosis/con-20024454 says no specific test just to see this disorder.


----------

